# Was verstehst Du unter Condition Monitoring?



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

laut Wikipedia bezieht sich Condition Montoring ausschließlich auf Maschinen und Anlagen:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condition-Monitoring

Ich bin der Meinung, das der Begriff allgemein als Zustandsüberwachung verwendet werden kann.

Wenn beispielsweise eine Antrieb Strom- und Temperturverläufe aufzeichnet, würde ich das auch auf Komponentenebene als Condition-Monitoring bezeichnen. 

Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## ducati (17 Januar 2020)

das Aufzeichnen alleine ist noch kein Condition Monitoring.
Erst die Auswertung, auf Basis dessen z.B. ein Lagerschaden diagnostiziert wird, weil der Strom des Antriebs ansteigt...

So würd ich das sehen.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn beispielsweise eine Antrieb Strom- und Temperturverläufe aufzeichnet, würde ich das auch auf Komponentenebene als Condition-Monitoring bezeichnen.


Um von die aufgezeichnete Werte eine Analyse machen können, muss man die aufgezeichnete Daten mit die Betriebsbedingungen verknüpfen.
Z.B. wenn die Strom steigt, ist der Grund weil die Belastung gestiegen ist, oder weil die Getriebelager kaput sind ?
Meiner Meinung nach macht CMS nur Sinn wenn man die Daten von eine komplette Anlage oder Machine analysiert, nicht nur getrennt die untergeordnete Komponente.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht CMS nur Sinn wenn man die Daten von eine komplette Anlage oder Machine analysiert, nicht nur getrennt die untergeordnete Komponente.



Nicht nur die komplette Anlage, sondern auch noch die Umweltbedingungen.
Winter: Hallentemperatur 20°
Sommer: Hallentemperatur 36°
Wetterumschwung: 22 -> 30°

Ist nun eine Änderung der Motortemperatur ein Zeichen von Verschleiß?
Wie ändert sich der Motorstrom in Abhängigkeit zur Temperatur?
Wie die Gleitfähigkeit von Führungen?

Woher nimmt man das physikalische Modell?
Woher bekommt man statistische Daten zum Verschleiß oder Ausfall bei einer Sondermaschine? 

Ich hab zwar Zustandsüberwachung geklickt, kann aber jeden verstehen, der hier Marketinggedöns anklickt.
Will man CM vernünftig machen, dann ist es ein riesen Aufwand.
Und dann stellt sich die Frage nach Kosten-Nutzen oder eben vorbeugende vs. vorausschauende Wartung (predictive Maintenance).

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Will man CM vernünftig machen, dann ist es ein riesen Aufwand.
> Und dann stellt sich die Frage nach Kosten-Nutzen oder eben vorbeugende vs. vorausschauende Wartung (predictive Maintenance).


CMS ist nicht triviell, aber macht durchaus Sinn. Besonders für grosse bis sehr grosse Anlagen.

1. Bei sehr grosse Anlagen kann die Produktionsverluste pro Stunde ekstrem sein.
2. Grosse oder spezielle Maschinenteile können sehr lange Lieferzeiten haben. Die Hersteller von die Maschinenteile haben oft keine Ersatzteile auf Lager, und produziere nur bei Bestellung. Wie habe spezial-Pumpen und Getriebe die 6-12 Monate Lieferzeit haben !
3. Heute wird oft nach just-in-time produziert. Wenn eine unerwartete Stopp kommt, kommt es zu verspähtungen die nicht eingeholt werden kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Januar 2020)

> CMS ist nicht triviell, aber macht durchaus Sinn. Besonders für grosse bis sehr grosse Anlagen.



Ich sehe den Markt aktuell auch eher bei großen bis sehr großen Anlagen ( Windkraft, Generatoren, Turbinen.... )


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2020)

Wir bekommen nachfrage für CMS von Kunden mit hohen Personal kosten in die Automobil Industrie in Europa.
Wenn eine Produktionsanlage 500 angestellte haben, und eine Pumpe aussteigt, wenn es 1 Stunde dauert bis das Problem indentifiziert ist, Ersatz-Pumpe auf Lager gefunden ist, Pumpe gewechselt ist, die Produktion reinitialisiert wurde, dann kostes es vielleicht 500 mal 30 €/Stunde = 15000 € nur in verschwendete Lohnkosten.

Und ebenso wichtig ist das die Produktion nach just-in-time nicht gestört wird.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> CMS ist nicht triviell, aber macht durchaus Sinn. Besonders für grosse bis sehr grosse Anlagen.
> 
> 1. Bei sehr grosse Anlagen kann die Produktionsverluste pro Stunde ekstrem sein.
> 2. Grosse oder spezielle Maschinenteile können sehr lange Lieferzeiten haben. Die Hersteller von die Maschinenteile haben oft keine Ersatzteile auf Lager, und produziere nur bei Bestellung. Wie habe spezial-Pumpen und Getriebe die 6-12 Monate Lieferzeit haben !
> 3. Heute wird oft nach just-in-time produziert. Wenn eine unerwartete Stopp kommt, kommt es zu verspähtungen die nicht eingeholt werden kann.



Die Gründe, die du hier nennst sind ganz genau die gleichen wie für eine vorbeugende Wartung.
Also einfach für den Tausch der Pumpe nach z.B. 2000 Stunden Laufzeit.
Woher weis nun dein CM, dass die Pumpe bei 2000 Stunden noch gut ist und nicht vorbeugend gewechselt werden muss?
An welchen Parametern machst du *verlässlich* Verschleiß fest?
Was kann ein CM besser als eine richtig eingestellte Motorstromüberwachung im Umrichter oder ein Schwingungssensor der am HMI eine Störung ausgibt?


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2020)

Es kann ja sein dass die vorbeugende wechsel schon zu späht ist.

CMS kann voraus berechnen wann überwachte Parameter die Grenzwerte überschreiten werden, nicht nur melden wenn die Grenzwerte überschreitet sind.
Und CMS kann erkennen wenn ein Parameter ändert sich, z.B. von langsahm steigender Temperatur oder Vibration auf schnell steigender Temperatur oder Vibrationen. Dieses kann an einen Machinenteil der *bald* defekt werden geht.
Und mittels CMS kann man eine bessere Kenntniss von den Veschleiss von die Teile in seine Anlage lernen. Dadurch kann man eine bessere vorbeugende Instandhaltung koordinieren.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es kann ja sein dass die vorbeugende wechsel schon zu späht ist.
> 
> CMS kann voraus berechnen wann überwachte Parameter die Grenzwerte überschreiten werden, nicht nur melden wenn die Grenzwerte überschreitet sind.
> Und CMS kann erkennen wenn ein Parameter ändert sich, z.B. von langsahm steigender Temperatur oder Vibration auf schnell steigender Temperatur oder Vibrationen. Dieses kann an einen Machinenteil der *bald* defekt werden geht.
> Und mittels CMS kann man eine bessere Kenntniss von den Veschleiss von die Teile in seine Anlage lernen. Dadurch kann man eine bessere vorbeugende Instandhaltung koordinieren.



Habt ihr das für eure Spezialpumpen im praktischen Einsatz?
Wieviele der CM-Meldungen sind richtig, wieviele sind Fehlalarme?
Wie justiert ihr das CM?


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Habt ihr das für eure Spezialpumpen im praktischen Einsatz?


Nich uns, sondern unsere Kunden. Es sind Giessereien für Automobilteile. Es ist mir bekannt das mindestens 2 von unsere Kunden in Europa CMS verwendet.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wieviele der CM-Meldungen sind richtig, wieviele sind Fehlalarme?


Das CMS System sagt nur das etwas verdächtiges passiert. Die zuständige für die Produktion bzw. Instandhaltung müssen dann entscheiden passiert werden muss. Ob man nichts machen will, ob man das verdächtige näher untersuchen will, oder ob man sofort den Teil austauschen will.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie justiert ihr das CM?


Das ist nicht einfach. Die CMS Systeme ich kenne haben einen kompletten Software Paket, nur dafür um die augeziechnete Daten zu analysieren. 
Siemens z.B haben Software Lösungen in mehrere Stufen die von recht einfach bis sehr teif die Daten analysieren, und dafür auch unterschiedlich kostet.
Ich denke auch das dies wäre eine klare Fall für KI.


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2020)

@Blockmove

Am Besten wäre doch eine Mischung aus vorbeugender Wartung und CMS. Wenn die Pumpe eine Schwingungsüberwachung hat oder der Strom ansteigt oder die Temperatur, dann schlägt eentweder das CMS Alarm oder sie wird nach 2000 Std. ausgewechselt, um z.B. überholt zu werden. Trivial ist so etwas bestimmt nicht, könnte ich mit vorstellen, aber allemal sicherer, als zu warten, bis etwas auseinanderfällt, wie ich es oft erlebe.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (17 Januar 2020)

Hallo

es gibt bei Pumpen zB eine  CM die die Sensordaten in die HerstellerCloud schickt. 

Diese schickt dann daraus Wartungsinfos zum Betreiber. 

Also Lager vorn Schwingung zu stark. -->  Hersteller analysiert das und verschickt Meldungen.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> es gibt bei Pumpen zB eine  CM die die Sensordaten in die HerstellerCloud schickt.
> 
> ...



Cloud ist eigentlich die Regel bei CMS.
Je mehr Daten, umso besser können Algorithmen und Auswerteverfahren geprüft werden.
Big Data eben.

CM kann durchaus sinnvoll sein, nur klafft halt eine riesen Lücke zwischen der Realität und den Werbeversprechen.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2020)

Was ich dank/seit diesem Thread verstehe unter ...

... Preventive Maintenance:
. . . Es muss nicht gewartet werden,
. . . bis es gewartet werden muss.

... Condition Monitoring: 
. . . Es muss nicht passiert werden,
. . . bevor es passiert werden muss.

. .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> das Aufzeichnen alleine ist noch kein Condition Monitoring.
> Erst die Auswertung, auf Basis dessen z.B. ein Lagerschaden diagnostiziert wird, weil der Strom des Antriebs ansteigt...
> 
> So würd ich das sehen.



Mit Zustandsüberwachung ist schon das Erfassen und Auswerten/Reagieren gemeint.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht CMS nur Sinn wenn man die Daten von eine  komplette Anlage oder Machine analysiert, nicht nur getrennt die  untergeordnete Komponente.



Ok, es macht keinen Sinn, sich  auf bestimmte Komponenten zu beschränken, während andere unbemerkt  verschleißen und zum Ausfall führen könnnen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann stellt sich die Frage nach Kosten-Nutzen oder eben vorbeugende vs. vorausschauende Wartung (predictive Maintenance).



Setzt denn Predictive Maintenance nicht Condition Monitoring voraus? 

Woher nimmt man die Daten, um einen Ausfall zu prognostizieren? 

Durch Predictive Maintenance soll doch verhindert werden, dass man noch einwandfrei funktionierende Teil aus der Anlage wirft ... d. h. wie erkennt man den Verschleiß bzw. das ende der Lebensdauer eiens Bauteils?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2020)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> es gibt bei Pumpen zB eine  CM die die Sensordaten in die HerstellerCloud schickt.
> 
> ...



Das wäre genau der komponentenbasierte Ansatz, den ich meine. 

@alle ... vielen Dank für die spannende Diskussion. 

Wahrscheinlich gibt es hier auch gar keine Königsweg. Je mehr man die Anlage mit zuätzlichen Sensoren ausstattet, desto größer ist das Risiko, dass die Überwachungstechnik mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 Januar 2020)

Hallo

bei der Komponente (zb Pumpe) allein ist der Effekt noch gering.  Interessant wirds. wenn die Arbeitspkte der Gesamtanlage hinzu kommen.

Also Pumpe schwingt nicht wegen Lager sondern Schmutz im Laufrad verbacken. 

-> schmutzfänger kontrollieren  Laufrad prüfen

Das alles vor Stillstand .


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das wäre genau der komponentenbasierte Ansatz, den ich meine.
> 
> @alle ... vielen Dank für die spannende Diskussion.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gibt es hier auch gar keine Königsweg. Je mehr man die Anlage mit zuätzlichen Sensoren ausstattet, desto größer ist das Risiko, dass die Überwachungstechnik mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist.



Gerhard dieser "komponentenbasierte Ansatz" ist seit vielen Jahren in Verwendung.
Flugzeugtriebwerke, Schiffsmotoren, Turbinen, Wndkraftanlagen, Kompressoren, ...
Die Hersteller bieten das den Kunden als zusätzlichen Service meist zusammen mit Wartung an.
Diese Systeme funktionieren auch, denn:

Hohe Anzahl von gleichen oder ähnlichen Elementen
Der Hersteller hat das KnowHow
Wartung / Kundendienst erfolgt meist auch durch Hersteller. Wartungs- und Reparaturberichte fliesen in das CM ein

Als der Begriff CMS noch nicht erfunden war, nannte man sowas oft Expertensysteme
Der riesen Vorteil bzw. der Unterschied zu dem was heute die Schlangenölverkäufer verdealen ist eben die Integration der Wartungsberichte.
Der Hersteller kennt den Lebenslauf seiner Teile. Ich vergleich sowas gerne mit einem geschlossenen Regelkreis.

Was bei CMS heute auch schon ordentlich funktionieren kann, ist eine simple Laufzeitüberwachung.
Hier aber aber am besten in Verbindung mit einem "passenden" SPS-Programm.
Wenn das CMS alle Sensor- und Aktordaten in Echtzeit verarbeiteten soll, dann freut das den Cloudbetreiber aber nicht unbedingt den Kunden.
Findet in der SPS eine "Vorverarbeitung" statt, dann hält sich die Datenmenge und auch der Aufwand in Grenzen.
Dann funktioniert auchCM ohne KI sondern mit gesunden Menschenverstand und ein wenig Statistik.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ing_Lupo (18 Januar 2020)

Hallo

@Blockmove

Richtig , das gibt's schon seit Jahrzehnten.

Aber dem zB Kompressorhersteller/Wartungsfirma. ist zB der Energieverbrauch egal.

Da sollte man ansetzen.

Es gibt zB einen Schnelltest fürs Handy um den Arbeitspkt. Einer Pumpe zu prüfen.

Die Daten wurde aus CM errechnet.


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2020)

Ein Hauptproblem besteht aber, wie so oft:

"Man will das, aber man will es nicht bezahlen!"

Und da die Kosten anfallen, bevor und obwohl vlt. nichts passiert (zumindest in den ersten 2-3 Jahren), fällt das Ganze leicht unter den Tisch und wird durch das Prinzip "Hoffnung" ersetzt: "Wird schon nichts passieren".
Aber viele Firmen, die produzieren, verlangen zumindest ausführliche Ersatzteillisten und halte die wichtigsten Teile im eigenen Lager vor. Denn selbst, wenn man erkennt, dass etwas bald kaputt geht, kann es sein, dass man Wochenlang und länger darauf warten muß.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2020)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Blockmove
> 
> ...



Hallo Lupo,

sowas nennt sich dann Industrie 4.0 
Das Zusammenführen von Daten aus verschiedenen Quellen um sie in verschiedenen Systemen zu verarbeiten.

Die App fischt ihre Daten aus dem "Datalake" 
Um mal wieder ein Buzzword einzustreuen 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Lupo,
> 
> sowas nennt sich dann Industrie 4.0
> Das Zusammenführen von Daten aus verschiedenen Quellen um sie in verschiedenen Systemen zu verarbeiten.
> ...



Ich kenn so einige Firmen/Konzerne, das gaht keine Anlage so ohne weiteres ans Netz oder an eine Cloud. Da braucht man auch noch eine gute IT, dfie wissen, was sie tun und einen auch unterstützen.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kenn so einige Firmen/Konzerne, das gaht keine Anlage so ohne weiteres ans Netz oder an eine Cloud. Da braucht man auch noch eine gute IT, dfie wissen, was sie tun und einen auch unterstützen.



Fast alle unserer Neuanlagen sind vernetzt.
Aber eine direkte Cloudanbindung ist ein NoGo.
Es sind immer eigene Rechner vor der Cloud.
Dort werden die Daten für die Cloud "aufbereitet"

Das Thema Security ist immer ein Riesenthema.
Ich verzweifel da manchmal auch.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (18 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dann funktioniert auchCM ohne KI sondern mit gesunden Menschenverstand und ein wenig Statistik.



Vor einigen Jahren hab ich mich auch mal an ner Hochschule mit dem thema befasst...
Grundsätzlich kann man die Geschichte vielleicht so zusammenfassen:

Bei Serienmaschinen oder auch Verbrennungsmotoren im Auto gibt es ja in der Regel dieses "Expertenwissen", d.h. jeman der sich auskennt schreibt ein Modell oder ein Diagnoseprogramm, welches eben bestimmte Fehler erkennen kann. Wie man beim Auto sieht, funktioniert das meist, aber auch nicht immer. Im Motorsteuergerät nimmt diese Diagnosefunktion in der Größenordnung die Hälfte der Software ein! Und auch die Hälfte der Entwicklungszeit. Für dann aber eine Million verkaufte Einheiten kann man das machen.

Bei Sondermaschinen, Sonderanlagen sieht das ganz anders aus, da rechnet es sich nicht, 10 Mannjahre in die Entwicklung von nem Diagnosesystem zu investieren... Daher gibts hier den Ansatz, einfach (planlos) alle Daten von ner Anlage einzusammeln und durch supertolle Statistik oder KI Systeme die Modellerstellung und dann die Onlinediagosealgorithem automatisch generieren zu lassen... Hört sich toll an, aber: Um halt bestimme Fehler erkennen zu können muss man auch die richtigen physikalischen Größen messen. D.h. auch hier braucht man Expertenwissen um erstens die unbedingt notwendigen Signale auch zu messen und zweitens die richtigen Statistikverfahren darauf anzuwenden... Also wenn man die Temperatur, den Strom oder die Schwingung von der Pumpe nicht misst, wird man auch keine Lagerdiagnose hinbekommen... Also da beisst sich die Katze halt in den Schwanz.
Grundsätzlich liefern die statistischen Verfahren auch keine 100%ige Erkennung eines speziellen Fehlers, sondern nur eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass an der Anlage grad irgendwas nicht stimmt 
Wie bei ner KI basierten Bilderkennung muss man aber solche Verfahren auch mit den richtigen Prozessdaten anlernen, und das Vorhandenseit bzw. die Auswahl ist eben das Problem, bzw. ist da das Expertenwissn notwendig. 

Interessantes Thema, aber man sollte sich nicht zu viel davon versprechen. Bzw. den Aufwand/Nutzen im Auge behalten.

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2020)

@ducati

100% Zustimmung. Viel besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.

Eine 08/15 NC-Achse ist vielleicht nach 10 Jahren defekt.
Wie soll man da statisch relevante Daten finden.
Bleibt nur die KI-Glaskugel


----------



## zako (18 Januar 2020)

Bei Condition Monitoring findet man Beispiele im Netz wo z.B. das Drehmoment einer Maschine überwacht wird und man dann rechtzeitig erkennt wann Teile getauscht werden müssen.
Ist ja alles toll, aber wer sagt mir wie stark das Drehmoment steigen darf, bevor man Teile tauscht. Das wird wohl immer mit Langzeitbeobachtung und viel Aufwand verbunden sein.
Wenn ich ein Maschinenbauer bin und z.B den Kunden sowas hinstelle, dann könnte der Kunde doch auch sagen: Hättet Ihr vernünftige Komponenten / Lager verbaut, dann hätte ich gar keine Drehmomentzunahme  / höheren Energieverbrauch. Hat das dann Auswirkungen auf die Garantie (vielleicht produziert die Anlage weiterhin ordentliche Teile und man weckt nur schlafende Hunde)?

Welche Funktionalitäten nutzt Ihr von Eurer  Steuerung / Antrieb?
Z.B. taktsynchrone Datenaufzeichnung im kHz- Bereich ? FFTs, Bodediagramme?
Oder reicht eine Referenzfahrt bei Auslieferung der Maschine und in festen Zeitabschnitten wird z.B. diese Fahrt wiederholt auf Änderungen verglichen?
Durch ein Bodediagramm kann man z.B. erkennen, ob im Antriebsstrang ein Steifigkeitsänderung eingetreten ist. Aber die Beurteilung ab wann z.B ein Riemen nachgespannt werden muss - z.B. wenn sich Null- und Polstelle um wieviel Hz verschoben haben muss wohl dann selbst vom Maschinenbauer kommen? Woher weiß man das dann? Woher soll sowas KI wissen, wenn man es selbst nicht weiß? Oder braucht man jetzt noch irgendwelche Clouds, wo man soviel Daten wie möglich irgendwie sammelt und Ausfälle weltweit verfolgt?


----------



## thomass5 (19 Januar 2020)

CM macht erst einmal Arbeit. Man muss den kompletten Prozess beachten, die erfahrenen Mitarbeiter einbeziehen, die gesammelten Daten auch benutzen und nicht nur sammeln, sich eingestehen, es waren die falschen gesammelten Daten,  den kompletten Lebenszyklus mehrfach durchlaufen haben inclusive Ausfall, und vor allem daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen, .... Wenn diese Arbeit akzeptiert und auch durchgehalten wird, kommt eventuell der Punkt, an dem das CMS beginnt Ertrag abzuwerfen. Viel zu oft werden nur Daten gesammelt und nach dem Ausfall geschaut, hätten wir es vorher erkennen können? Was war vielleicht die Ursache. Aber wir haben ja ein CMS. 
Wo ich die Daten sammle ob in der Wolke oder lokal ist meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig. Die Daten müssen benutzt werden! 
Für Standardbauteile in Standardanwendungen mit einem Standardprozess dahinter wird es schneller bekannte und belastbare Daten geben um schnell vorausschauend Schlüsse mit einem fundierten Hintergrund zu ziehen. An allem was davon abweicht bleibt Arbeit hängen. Diese muss erst einmal gewollt und getan werden. Eine betreiberübergreifende Wolke des Anlagen/ Komponentenherstellers kann, muss aber nicht sinnvoll sein. Auch die Propheten im eigenen Haus haben gelegentlich eine nutzenswerte Erfahrung, welche in das CMS mit einfließen muss. Bei der Abstimmung habe ich auf 2. geklickt. CM ist für mich erst einmal neutral. Ich monitore etwas. Was ich dann daraus mache...
 Es ist sicher auch einiges/vieles an Marketinggedöns auf diesem Gebiet unterwegs. Hier objektiv das für einen geeignete zu finden ist nicht leicht.


----------



## ducati (19 Januar 2020)

Also, die statistischen bzw. KI basierten Verfahren sehe ich auch kritisch, weil: Meist Kausalität und Korrelation verwechselt wird und zweitens sich nur auf Messdaten versteift wird.
In die Datenbank müssen aber unbedingt sonstige Zustandsinformationen zur Anlage. Wann war ne Wartung, wann war welches Bauteil defekt, wann wurde ein Sensor getauscht, wann wurde mal ein falscher Messbereich eines Sensors korrigiert, wann wurde die Software geändert.
Es spielen halt auch ganz viele nicht messbare Daten eine Rolle 

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Bei Condition Monitoring findet man Beispiele im Netz wo z.B. das Drehmoment einer Maschine überwacht wird und man dann rechtzeitig erkennt wann Teile getauscht werden müssen.
> Ist ja alles toll, aber wer sagt mir wie stark das Drehmoment steigen darf, bevor man Teile tauscht. Das wird wohl immer mit Langzeitbeobachtung und viel Aufwand verbunden sein. ich ein Maschinenbauer bin und z.B den Kunden sowas hinstelle, dann könnte der Kunde doch auch sagen: Hättet Ihr vernünftige Komponenten / Lager verbaut, dann hätte ich gar keine Drehmomentzunahme  / höheren Energieverbrauch. Hat das dann Auswirkungen auf die Garantie (vielleicht produziert die Anlage weiterhin ordentliche Teile und man weckt nur schlafende Hunde)?



Meiner Meinung nach sind da in der Wirklichkeit, einfach zu viele Faktoren im Einfluss,
das man das durch Langzeit Beobachtung analysieren kann. Die Einflüsse die man in
der Maschinenfabrik hatte können vor Ort ganz andere sein, wie Staub , Wärme, Kälte 
oder sogar die Höhe. 
Oder einfach nur das Produkt selber, ich bin ja in der Holzbearbeitung tätig, wenn man 
da zb Hobelt, kann der Strom von einen Antrieb hoch gehen, warum ist es dann so?
Ist das Werkzeug stumpf, nimmt der Kunde Zuviel Material ab, ist es Fichte oder Eiche, ist
das Holz Trocken oder Nass, ist der Vorschub zu Schnell, wird die Spähne nicht richtig 
abgesaugt, hat der Kunde Gleitmittel auf den Hobeltisch, hat der Motor einen Schaden, 
hat die Hobelwelle einen Schaden, passt die Drehzahl der Spindel, ist das Werkzeug stumpf,
....?


----------



## ducati (19 Januar 2020)

ja rostiger nagel, so sehe ich das auch...

Das Condition Monitoring könnte halt sagen: mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von 80% stimmt was nicht, geh mal gucken...

Aber das gibt es eben seit zig Jahren schon. Jeder Messwert hat Warn- und Alarmgrenzen. Wenn die Werte über normal liegen, dann mach demnächst ne Wartung (Warngrenze) oder sofort nen Störeinsatz (Alarmgrenze).

Klar gibts auch dabei Fehlalarme, aber die gibts bei den neuen Verfahren auch (noch mehr)

Der Punkt ist, die ganzen Internetleute haben da mit dem Bigdata nen mächtiges Werkzeug, mit dem sie jetzt in allen möglichen anderen Branchen auch Geld abgreifen wollen. Obs Sinn macht, weiss man weder bei der personalisierten Werbung noch beim Condition Monitoring...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind da in der Wirklichkeit, einfach zu viele Faktoren im Einfluss,
> das man das durch Langzeit Beobachtung analysieren kann. Die Einflüsse die man in
> der Maschinenfabrik hatte können vor Ort ganz andere sein, wie Staub , Wärme, Kälte
> oder sogar die Höhe.
> ...



Einer meiner früheren Chefs hätte gesagt: "Sagen Sie mir nicht warum es nicht geht, sagen Sie mir wie es geht" 
Aber du bringst es genau auf den Punkt. Bei stark schwankenden äusseren Bedingungen steigt der Aufwand für ein CMS ganz heftig.
Hast du immer gleiche Bedingungen, dann bringt aber CM keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer rein vorbeugenden Wartung nach x Betriebsstunden.

Es gibt ganz unbestritten sinnvolle Anwendungen für CMS.
Ich werd mir jetzt mal einen SEW CMP50S Servo auf den Schreibtisch legen.
Wenn der nächste dann mit Motorstromerfassung in der Cloud daherkommt, hab ich was zum Werfen 
Und dann noch einer kommt, dann greif ich zum CMP70L


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Einer meiner früheren Chefs hätte gesagt: "Sagen Sie mir nicht warum es nicht geht, sagen Sie mir wie es geht"  d



Ein schöner Satz, den würde ich so unterschreiben!





Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz unbestritten sinnvolle Anwendungen für CMS.
> Ich werd mir jetzt mal einen SEW CMP50S Servo auf den Schreibtisch legen.
> Wenn der nächste dann mit Motorstromerfassung in der Cloud daherkommt, hab ich was zum Werfen
> Und dann noch einer kommt, dann greif ich zum CMP70L



Bitte nehme etwas anderes als ein SEW Servo, die haben das nicht verdient!


----------



## thomass5 (19 Januar 2020)

Zitat von *Blockmove* 


_Einer meiner früheren Chefs hätte gesagt: "Sagen Sie mir nicht warum es nicht geht, sagen Sie mir wie es geht" :wink: d

_


Das war noch ein Chef, kein Vorgesetzter.
.... ab einem bestimmten Level möchten sie nur noch bunte Bildchen sehen. Ob die dargestellten Größen wirklich eine Abhängigkeit voneinander haben ist nebensächlich. "Mir wurde das von xy vorgestellt. Das brauchen wir unbedingt für den nächsten Audit!"


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bitte nehme etwas anderes als ein SEW Servo, die haben das nicht verdient!



Du hast ja ähnlich viel Berufsefahrung wie ich. Was empfiehlst du?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du hast ja ähnlich viel Berufsefahrung wie ich. Was empfiehlst du?



Ich werfe den immer ganz schlimme Schimpfworte an den Kopf, solange bis es wehtut.


----------



## zako (19 Januar 2020)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind da in der Wirklichkeit, einfach zu viele Faktoren im Einfluss,
> das man das durch Langzeit Beobachtung analysieren kann. Die Einflüsse die man in
> der Maschinenfabrik hatte können vor Ort ganz andere sein, wie Staub , Wärme, Kälte
> oder sogar die Höhe.
> ...


[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Vielleicht gibt es ja Szenario´s wie;
- aufgenommenes Drehmoment ist zu niedrig: Dann würde ggf. eine Meldung reichen. Der Bediener bekommt dann eine Auflistung möglicher Fehler.
z.B. falsches Holz oder Holzqualität passt nicht (Hohlräume, ... ?), oder ...
Drehmoment hat Spikes (z.B. zu viel Verästelungen im Holz, oder einen Stein erwischt, ...?)
- Zum Beschleunigen eines Sägeblattes braucht man wenig Energie (ggf. ist dieses abgearbeitet, oder man hat das falsche eingelegt ?)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Man muss ggf dem Bediener gar nicht die Ursache sagen, aber dass da was nicht ganz normal ist könnte man schon melden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Ggf. kann man ja aus der Kombination von mehren Messgrößen Aussagen treffen. Da ist es dann gut, wenn man z.B. über dem Antrieb die Möglichkeit hat auch genaue Drehmoment- und Drehzahlwerte zu erhalten.
Also durchaus wieder ein Vorteil Hersteller zu verwenden, deren Antriebe von Haus aus eine hohe Drehmomentgenauigkeit und Reglungsbandbreite bieten (nur dann wird man hochfrequente Schwingungen im Drehmomentistwert sehen)
Es ist z.B. schon ein Segen, dass man z.B. wegen SAFETY mittlerweile auch vermehrt SIN/COS- Geber einsetzt. Dann kann man schon mehr im Drehzahlistwert identifizieren (im Gegensatz zu einem verrauschten Resolver oder HTL- Signal).[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich werfe den immer ganz schlimme Schimpfworte an den Kopf, solange bis es wehtut.



Ein schlauer Mensch sagte mal:
"Diskutiere nie mit einem Idioten. Er zieht dich auf sein Niveau herunter und besiegt dich durch jahrelang Erfahrung"

Daher denke ich, dass ein realer Servo dem Cloud-KI-Marketing genügend entgegen setzen kann


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

zako schrieb:


> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Vielleicht gibt es ja Szenario´s wie;
> - aufgenommenes Drehmoment ist zu niedrig: Dann würde ggf. eine Meldung reichen. Der Bediener bekommt dann eine Auflistung möglicher Fehler.
> z.B. falsches Holz oder Holzqualität passt nicht (Hohlräume, ... ?), oder ...
> ...



Bis du so ein Diagnosesystem erstellt hast, brauchst du viel Zeit und Geld.
Der Mitarbeiter steht aber trotzdem an der Anlage. Kannst du nun einen weniger qualifizierten Mitarbeiter hinstellen?
Eher nein, da die Anlage ja nun komplexer ist.
Der andere mögliche Vorteil wäre die Bearbeitungsqualität. Kannst du durch CM die Ausschussrate signifikant senken?
Das hängt nun wieder sehr stark vom Aufbau der Fertigung ab. Wie oft finden Kontrollen statt. Wieviele Mitarbeiter sind in der Fertigung?
Gibt es große Teilepuffer?

Es gilt halt einfach, dass nicht alles was technisch machbar ist auch wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Einer meiner früheren Chefs hätte gesagt: "Sagen Sie mir nicht warum es nicht geht, sagen Sie mir wie es geht"


Den Spruch kenne ich doch. Aber woher? Kenne ich Deinen früheren Chef?
Hatte mal einen, der gerne sagte "gehen tut alles", was heissen sollte "dein Vorschlag ist Lichtjahre davon entfernt, überhaupt in Erwägung gezogen zu werden".



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich werfe den immer ganz schlimme Schimpfworte an den Kopf, solange bis es wehtut.


Bis es wem wehtut? Dir, den Köpfen oder den Schimpfworten? 

Zu den manchmal sehr langen Wartezeiten bis zur Verfügbarkeit von Ersatz-Teilen/-Aggregaten kommen auch oft auch noch "Totzeiten" kurz vor dem Ziel hinzu: das Teil liegt beim Zoll herum und wird alles andere als zügig an den Kunden herausgerückt.
Wirkliche VerschleissTeile (Bürsten für GleichStromMaschinen, GlühLämpchen) kommen immer seltener vor. Für viele Teile geben die Hersteller eine "LebensErwartung" an.
Und viele Teile leben, bis sie eines Tages bei einem WartungsEinsatz leichtsinnig oder aus Unwissen zerstört werden. 

Was geschieht denn mit den Teilen, die vorausschauend ausgewechselt werden?
Landen sie auf dem Schrott? Werden sie noch als Ersatzteil "für alle Fälle" aufbewahrt? Wenn ja, wie soll man dann an die Information kommen, wie lange sie noch im Einsatz hätten bleiben können?
Werden sie an den Hersteller zurückgegeben, damit er damit weiterexperimentieren und seine "LebensErwartungsAngaben" korrigieren und seine Erkenntnisse in neue Produkte einfliessen lassen kann?
Oder hat der Hersteller kein Interesse daran, weil seine aktuellen Produkte ohnehin nicht mehr mit dem ausgewechselten Teil zu vergleichen sind? 

Das gute Gefühl, rechtzeitig eingegriffen zu haben, wird wohl ewig kämpfen gegen das schlechte Gefühl, die mögliche LebensDauer nicht annähernd ausgereizt zu haben.

Müssen zusätzliche Sensoren verbaut werden, um die relevanten Daten überwachen zu können? Tut's der Hersteller des Teils? Oder muss er den Maschinen-/Anlagen-Hersteller dazu überreden/verdonnern?
Ist es nur "nice to have" (wenn's denn funktioniert) oder mehr?
Die Hersteller werden sicherlich aktiv werden müssen, spätestens, wenn sich ein Mitbewerber in dieser Richtung rührt.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, auf welchem Level sich das Thema einpendeln wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2020)

Dieses ganze kann sich doch nur bei richtig großen und teueren Maschinen lohnen, 
bei uns in der Brache wird ein BAZ mal schnell ausgetauscht, bevor es Alt wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieses ganze kann sich doch nur bei richtig großen und teueren Maschinen lohnen,
> bei uns in der Brache wird ein BAZ mal schnell ausgetauscht, bevor es Alt wird.



Ja, meine Meinung. Kuka bietet ja auch einen Dienst an, welche einen Wartungsstatus anzeigt. Für unsere Kunden ist das
allerdings nicht interessant da die Roboter 1x im Jahr komplett gewartet werden und dann nach 10 Jahren werden sie
dann eh abgebaut. Warum also monatlich eine (nicht geringe) Pauschale bezahlen. Bei unseren Palettieranlagen oder
Abfüllanlagen sieht es ähnlich aus.

Wie gesagt. Bei Turbinen oder sehr großen Antrieben sieht es ja wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Cassandra (19 Januar 2020)

„Condition Monitoring“ ist nur die englische Bezeichnung für „Zustandsüberwachung“.
Das können im einfachsten Fall die Endlagen von einem Pneumatikzylinder, das Solltemperatur-Fenster einer Prozessanlage, oder der Füllstand in einem Silo sein.
Nichts davon muss in die Cloud.
Nichts davon braucht eine KI.

Jeder dieser Zustände sollte eindeutig in der Steuerung ausgewertet werden.
Auf jede Fehlermeldung kann einfach und angemessen reagiert werden.

Natürlich gibt es auch komplexere Systeme, welche einen deutlich größeren Aufwand rechtfertigen. Aber selbst da ist weder Cloud oder KI obligatorisch.
Z.B: Kraftwerkstechnik, Ölraffinerie, Flugzeug, …

Falls jemand Predictive Maintenance, KI, Industrie 4.0 und Condition Monitoring in einem Satz erwähnt, gewinnt er bei mir damit keine Glaubwürdigkeit!


----------



## Kabeläffle (20 Januar 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Nichts davon muss in die Cloud.
> Nichts davon braucht eine KI.



 Etwas erweitert kenne ich die „Zustandsüberwachung“ für große Pumpen.
  Dort wird Durchfluss, Temperatur, Leistung und Vibration erfasst.
  Das geht ebenfalls ohne Cloud und KI.
  Diese Werte werden an einem Schreiber aufgezeichnet. Über- und Unterschreitungen werden ab einer gewissen Schwelle gemeldet. Bei weiterer Abweichung kommt es zur Abschaltung.
  Der Sensor für die Vibration ist aber auch einfachste Ausführung und erfüllt seinen Zweck prima: 
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/ifm-elec...1-vkv021-analog-strom-m12-4-polig-507211.html


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Der Sensor für die Vibration ist aber auch einfachste Ausführung und erfüllt seinen Zweck prima:
> https://www.conrad.de/de/p/ifm-elec...1-vkv021-analog-strom-m12-4-polig-507211.html


Die Conrad-Angabe "Betriebsstrom 500 mA" hat mich stutzig gemacht.
Geht wohl auf die merkwürdige Interpretation folgender Specs im DatenBlatt zurück: 
Stromaufnahme [mA]     < 50
Strombelastbarkeit [mA]  500  (bezogen auf 1 x Öffner DC PNP)


----------



## Kabeläffle (20 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Conrad-Angabe "Betriebsstrom 500 mA" hat mich stutzig gemacht.



Ist hier besser: https://www.ifm.com/de/de/product/VKV021
Dauerhafte Strombelastbarkeit des Schaltausgangs DC [mA] = 500

Es ist zu vermuten, dass dann die Stromaufnahme vom Sensor ebenfalls ansteigt...  ;-)


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Es ist zu vermuten, dass dann die Stromaufnahme vom Sensor ebenfalls ansteigt...  ;-)


Korrekt. Die SpannungsVersorgung des Sensors muss dafür ausgelegt sein. Aber diese 500 mA werden im Sensor am "Spannungsabfall < 2 V" verbraten, so dass man sich wohl keinen Kopf wegen einer Kühlung des Sensors machen muss.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (20 Januar 2020)

hier sollten wir den Begriff Kybernetik  noch mit ins Spiel bringen.  Er ist finde ich zwingend notwendig, Wenn es zu kalt ist  flies auch ein höherer Strom, aber ein Beobachter stellt fest das es zu kalt ist und regelt die Temperatur nach und verhindert damit möglicherweise einen Lagerschaden durch zu kalte Schmiermittel, aber nicht den durch zu hohe Lagerströme.  Oder durch einen Umbau werden die Lagerströme reduziert, in dem der Motorschirm besser aufgelegt wird und damit die Lebensdauer verlängert.  
Ich finde ohne Kybernetik lässt sich das Thema nicht richtig erfassen. Was meint Ihr dazu?
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2020)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> hier sollten wir den Begriff Kybernetik  noch mit ins Spiel bringen.
> ...
> Ich finde ohne Kybernetik lässt sich das Thema nicht richtig erfassen.


Das Wort Kybernetik ist mir länger nicht mehr untergekommen, obwohl es eine Zeit lang quasi ein "ZauberWort" oder ModeWort war.
Hat nicht der Begriff "IT" (oder ähnlich gelagerte) den "Aufkleber" Kybernetik so ziemlich verdrängt?
An welchen Aspekt von Kybernetik denkst Du, der die Verwendung (oder Wiederbelebung?) dieses Begriffs als "Überschrift" unverzichtbar macht?

Ganz gut zu Deinem Beispiel passt der Begriff Kybernetik zweiter Ordnung:
"Kybernetik zweiter Ordnung ist nun jene Technik bzw. Wissenschaft, die darüber hinaus auch denjenigen, der den Sollwert einstellt, also den Beobachter selbst, aus dem Verborgenen hervorholt und ihn als Teil des Kreislaufs beobachtet."


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (20 Januar 2020)

Ich finde es müssten beide auftauchen 1. und 2. Ordnung.
Weil ja der Bediener, die Instandhaltung, so wie das Meisterbüro, so wie auch der Lieferant an dem Prozess mit beteiligt ist. 
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## Larzerus (20 Januar 2020)

Ich teile die Auffassungen und Einschätzungen der meisten hier was Vergangenheit und Gegenwart angeht.
Aber ich bin überzeugt davon das diese Systeme zukünftig stärker zum Einsatz kommen da sie günstiger und besser (Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit) werden.

Ich kenne tatsächlich kürzlich installierte Applikationen die Beindruckende Ergebnisse erzielt haben. 
Mit genug Daten zum Trainieren kann so ein Modell viel früher und zuverlässiger Abweichungen 
zum Regelbetrieb erkennen als jeder Bediener. 


Aber es ist halt schwer das sinnvolle vom Marketing Käse zu differenzieren.


----------



## Chräshe (20 Januar 2020)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Aber es ist halt schwer das sinnvolle vom Marketing Käse zu differenzieren.



Find ich jetzt nicht. Man darf sich halt nicht einlullen lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2020)

Ganz interessant:



> 3VA Condition Monitoring: Haftungsausschluss
> 
> 
> Durch besondere Varianzen im Einsatz oder Gebrauch sowie bei besonderen Umweltfaktoren sind Abweichungen zwischen dem tatsächlichen Zustand des Gerätes und den Angaben von Condition Monitoring möglich. Aus den unterschiedlichen Angaben können keine Ansprüche hergeleitet werden.
> ...



Quelle:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...monitoring:-haftungsausschluss?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> > _*3VA* Condition Monitoring: Haftungsausschluss_


Da steht doch ganz zu Anfang, worum es geht! 3VA, also eine *Schein*Leistung!!! Bei einer Wirkleistung würde dort 3W stehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2020)

Gerade zufällig gesehen:


> *AWS Announces Five Industrial Machine Learning Services*


https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-...ces-five-industrial-machine-learning-services

https://www.golem.de/news/monitron-und-panorama-amazon-will-mit-ki-in-die-fabriken-2012-152538.html


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (3 Dezember 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt nicht. Man darf sich halt nicht einlullen lassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 48237


Ihr wisst doch... Marketing ist für dumm verkaufen, Vertrieb ist an dumm verkaufen


----------

